# Does Kyocera FS-1035MFP work in FreeBSD?



## ldgc (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello 
I can't find this printer in Hardware Notes and in openprinting.org.
The official link to this printer is https://www.kyoceradocumentsolutions.eu/index/products/product/fs1035mfpdp.html and according to https://www.kyoceradocumentsolutions.eu/index/service/dlc.false.driver.FS1035MFPDP._.EN.html it seems that there are drivers for linux.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shepper (Apr 12, 2018)

From the product specs link provided above


> PRINT
> 
> 
> Emulations PCL6 (5c/XL), KPDL 3 (PostScript 3 compatible), Line Printer, IBM Proprinter X24E, Epson LQ-850, Diablo 630,PDF Direct Print, XPS Direct Print (requires memory expansion)


Most applications generate postscript formated print jobs and your printer will process those jobs directly.  FreeBSD also uses print/ghostscript to filter postscript format to PCL6.

So your printer should work.  Your next decision is whether to use the lpd print spooler (setup documentation in Chapter 9 of the Handbook) or CUPS.
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/printing.html


----------

